# Removing A/C belt 65 GT0?



## Geneman (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi , I am also new to the forum. You help so far has been extremely valuable. Thank you. I inherited 2 65 GT0s and am finding my way slowly.

Terrible belt squeal which dressing did not fix. I am changing both the belts.

However, i have no idea how to loosen/tilt the A/C compressor in order to get the belt off. I bracket is friggin HUGE and is bolted to the block in about 10 places . Can someone point me to a thread where the A/c comp is loosened and belt removed?

i have loosened every bolt that i see could possibly hold it.. including that huge aluminum bracket down by the crank pulley..

it still will not budge even enpugh to slip the belt off.

PLEASE HELP

Thank you Frank


----------

